
Facebook stopped GZIPing it's JavaScript SDK - rdgthree
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;connect.facebook.net&#x2F;en_US&#x2F;sdk.js is coming across without GZIP at the full nearly 200KB.<p>Double checked with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;checkgzipcompression.com&#x2F;?url=https%3A%2F%2Fconnect.facebook.net%2Fen_US%2Fsdk.js<p>Surely something is wrong? Some of their other libraries are coming across fully uncompressed as well.
======
gitgud
Is that a CDN though? or do they expect the developer to download and serve it
themselves?

------
tuananh
I just noticed this issue yesterday as well.

